# pop corn and other cockatiel related questions



## bird boy (Jun 6, 2013)

hallo can a cockatiel eat pop corn please tell me. regards ;-)

hallo is it true that your bird must eat what you eat. regards

hallo how much does a cockatiel cost at a pet shop and how much do they cost at a breeder. regards

how much is a good price for a tiel cage. regards

hallo will a cockatiel survive in Namibia? .regards


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Only the unsalted and no butter ones


----------



## bird boy (Jun 6, 2013)

*how long*

hallo how long will it take for a tiel to get used to me. regards


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

They don't have to if you dont want them to.
Good luck, you will see them helping them selfs out with your plate when you least expect it lol


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

It depends on the location. Most times I've seen, breeders are cheaper than pet stores.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

It takes time. Sit by his cage and sweet talk to him

Give us more details . Does he hiss? Fly all over the face? Freak out


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Like your other questions, this depends on the location.

In the US, for a decent cage it will be at least $80, but for a good flight (which is preferred/recommended) it will usually be about $120. If a cage is less than $80 when bought new is almost guaranteed to be too small.

The *minimum size* for *one* cockatiels is 18x18x18 inches (length x width x height). A flight cage is usually about 30x20x40 inches and can fit up to 3 cockatiels comfortably.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

What are you asking? 

Can it survive in the wild? No, it cannot. A pet cockatiel cannot be released into the wilderness anywhere and be expected to survive. They do not have the natural instincts they need to forage and find food and water for themselves. Also, Namibia has a very arid/desert terrain so food would not be available, even for a bird who did know how to feed itself.

If you're asking if a bird can live outside in an aviary in Namibia...then the answer varies. Temperatures in the winter can reach below freezing at night and that would kill a bird..so unless the aviary had a heated indoor area then no. During the summer months the temperatures stay between 15 (59F) and 35 (95F) degrees celsius, and a bird can live in that temperature relatively comfortably, given that it had time to adapt to the cooler temperatures after being kept inside for the winter.


----------



## corgie (Jun 24, 2013)

The petco near me sells them for $149.99 but I suggest a breeder or a shelter ^^

:cinnamon:


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

No..because certain foods we eat will kill them. Onions or avocados, for example, are toxic. However, birds do need to eat fresh vegetables.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

It could be a day or years. It depends on the birds, your patience, and how comfortable the bird feels in the environment.


----------



## Pinkspikez- Buddy's Mama (Dec 25, 2012)

Bird Boy, I wouldn't trust a pet store to sell a bird that has been hand fed or hand tamed, especially not in RSA (I see it says that's where you are located). This is coming from a South African lol. In the US I only paid $75USD for mine, @ 8wks of age, tamed and already stepping up all on his own. Do some google searching. I'm sure there will be good, reputable breeders in your area although the price does vary very much from place to place. Good luck


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Here are some links regarding safe foods/nutrition:

The best diet for cockatiels - http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=27479

Safe fruits and veggies - http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=536

Foods to avoid - http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=70

Dangerous foods and plants - http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=1842


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Okay. So you PM'd me saying you were asking about birds living indoors. 

Birds can live inside the home in any part of the world, given that the temperature is well-regulated and the home is kept free of harmful household pollutants such as Teflon fumes or candles.

There probably isn't much avian vet care available in Namibia, so that is something to think about. If your bird gets sick, it's chances of survival is slim.


----------



## bobobubu (Dec 12, 2011)

My babies eat popcorn sometimes, but I make it myself... wouldn't give them the stuff that comes in bags, already made.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Bird boy, from now on when you have a bunch of questions like this, please keep them all in one thread OK? Its all cockatiel related and way easier to answer it all at once then to go into each individual thread which is why I combined all your threads. Thanks.


----------

